# Where is the Sapphire Service center in Kolkata????



## sayan8 (Dec 30, 2012)

Can any one tell which shop handles Sapphire warranty???


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 30, 2012)

Check here: 
Aditya Infotech Ltd. HOME Page


----------



## sayan8 (Dec 30, 2012)

And the powercolor????


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 30, 2012)

Same place.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 30, 2012)

Nope, PowerColor's service is provided by Abacus Peripherals. 
*plus.google.com/app/basic/local/108776210989156136406/about?hl=en


----------

